# banding a squab



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

my 3 squabs from 2 pairs are on their 6th day today and they're going to be a week old tomorrow(40mins to go and it's AM12)~ i have no bands yet and i'm going to have them on tuesday next week on their 10th day~ squabs can be banded when they're 5days old but could the bands still fit when they're 10days old already?? and aluminum bands are fine right~?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes--you can band them at 10 days old.
BUT you nay have to work at doing it.
Use lots of vaseline-work it into the foot real good--you may break the Back toe getting it back through the band--but--it will heal.
other comments Please


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

yeah!!!! thanks mr. sky tx^^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

please leave your replies guys i'll see them tomorrow morning^^ Good night!!


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Some of mine are ready for bands at 5 days and some not til 7-8 days old.Legs have to be big enough for the bands not to slip off.On the older squeekers I swap dish soap around the inside of the band with a Q-tip to help the band slide on the leg.I use a paper clip end for a toe pick.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Josepe said:


> Some of mine are ready for bands at 5 days and some not til 7-8 days old.Legs have to be big enough for the bands not to slip off.On the older squeekers I swap dish soap around the inside of the band with a Q-tip to help the band slide on the leg.I use a paper clip end for a toe pick.


yeah i have also seen a video pn how to on youtube~ thanks~!!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

sky tx said:


> Yes--you can band them at 10 days old.
> BUT you nay have to work at doing it.
> Use lots of vaseline-work it into the foot real good--you may break the Back toe getting it back through the band--but--it will heal.
> other comments Please


Breaking toes to put bands on  Seems pretty cruel to me..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Paki Tipplers said:


> Breaking toes to put bands on  Seems pretty cruel to me..


I agree. I guess to some getting the band on is more important.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's easier to just get larger bands as a back up in case the original bands fall off or you miss banding them in time. I put 10mm and 11mm on mine when they would otherwise go bandless.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I have been told if you spray windex on the feet it dries the skin and makes it thiner. Then you can use vaseline to help dlid the band on, then you can use a paper clip and not break the toes. I haven't tried the windex thing yet, I probly will some day so far I've been lucky.
Dave


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

why wait untill 10 days? unless the band is not available between 5-7 days after was born. just make sure to check from time to time if the band stayed on.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

If it were me .........I'd probably have a go at trying to get the bands on immediately after taking receipt of the bands with lubricants that have been suggested , you might get one banded , but I think it's too late , if you didn't have other bands 1mm wider....... I would just accept the fact you missed the boat ........so to speak 

Let us know how you get on !


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Paki--explain how you band older birds.
OR maybe you just don't band birds?????????????
So you just don't worry about who the parents are???????????
or Bro & Sis mateings?????????


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Well Don, I just got into pigeon and I just got a lot of breeder (high fliers) and I do have bands. Have 6 pairs on eggs mostly on a rolling hatch. Unfortantily I'll be out of town to do my first bands so my mother who takes care of my house, dogs, and cats who drives over everyday, will have to band them. All this is meaningless to what I said. If you need to know who the parents or siblings are and you don't have bands get some snap on bands. But like I said none of this is relevant. Breaking toes to get bands on seem cruel. That's just what I think. I think breaking toes HURT and the bird feels that pain.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yep--some of us flyers will do anything for money.
The squab is off a very good pair.
Break a toe banding it---send it to a One loft race.
And then it only won $5,000.
Guess I messed up again.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

well if the bird was so important why did it not get banded at day 5-8? I'm not a fan of betting nor do i love money. Because you won money doesn't condone your behavior. So people kill MANY birds to improve there racing stock, maybe they steal birds also. Just to sell a racer for $100,000. Because they made money doesn't mean what they did to get to that point was right. It seems to be that is what you are saying. I'm not a person who is going to hurt birds. To some that is a fancier's weakness. I just met up with an old fancier who is 89, been breeding pigeons for 40 years and yet me just say he has nice birds but what he will do to get those birds is sickening. But we talked about this all before. Some people in the pigeon fancy do *really* like the birds unless they are getting good money from it. Just as much as someone selling cars doesn't really like selling cars unless it bring in good money. To some people the love of the birds is not there, its just a job and they will do what they have to do to bring in that paycheck. The love of money is the root of all evil.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Its takes all kind/type of people to keep this World of ours Spinning.
I just do my part to help keep it spinning.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some people just don't care about what they do to the birds, as they are not feeling it themselves. These are usually the same type of people who can't empathize with another person either. Good thing not all are that way.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Jay 3
just wondering --
whats your oldest bird?
Whats the longest you have kept a bird?
I kept 2 Cock birds 20 years.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh how lucky for them. That has absolutely nothing to do with what is right or wrong in how you treat your birds. If that is your best argument sky, then we probably don't have much more to say on the subject. Not caring whether you break toes to put on a band is pretty callous. I hate to think about what you do with the ones you don't want.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Jay--I don't have to tell you what I do with birds I don't want-----you already know what I do to them.
I'd be Banned again if I typed the words.
I'd guess you have never given your birds Illgal "DRUGS" ?
They Keep old birds GOING.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's what I like best about you sky........................You're such a warm and fuzzy individual. How lucky for us that we are all different.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Right Jay 3
I'd bet you beleive everthing you read AND EVERTHING I post.
My Pigeons can Pull a Fright Train----couple them up


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

pigeon is fun said:


> why wait untill 10 days? unless the band is not available between 5-7 days after was born. just make sure to check from time to time if the band stayed on.


i have mentioned it already i'm gonna have the bands tomorrow on their 10th day


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

whytwings said:


> If it were me .........I'd probably have a go at trying to get the bands on immediately after taking receipt of the bands with lubricants that have been suggested , you might get one banded , but I think it's too late , if you didn't have other bands 1mm wider....... I would just accept the fact you missed the boat ........so to speak
> 
> Let us know how you get on !


actually i have some of the aluminum bands that are blanks and with the size i'm going to use~ i tried them yesterday and it's still slipping through^^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Paki Tipplers said:


> Well Don, I just got into pigeon and I just got a lot of breeder (high fliers) and I do have bands. Have 6 pairs on eggs mostly on a rolling hatch. Unfortantily I'll be out of town to do my first bands so my mother who takes care of my house, dogs, and cats who drives over everyday, will have to band them. All this is meaningless to what I said. If you need to know who the parents or siblings are and you don't have bands get some snap on bands. But like I said none of this is relevant. Breaking toes to get bands on seem cruel. That's just what I think. I think breaking toes HURT and the bird feels that pain.


mr.Paki Tipplers my mother also takes care of my cats and dogs and pigeons and other birds and pets i have when i'm away for school^^


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, I transport animals across country, Before it was cat and dogs only, now she is taken up pigeons. Its been a learning process for her. I had to just show her some banding videos so she can get ready since i'll be gone for the first couple of birds.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i thought when mr. sky said "you may break the Back toe getting it back through the band" it was that the backtoe of the squab was bending split like it's gonna break when we first slip a band then just use a stick or a paper clip to get the back toe back and heal~ and i was surprised that there are comments follwing that it's cruel to break the pigeons back toes "just to get the band"?? we are talking about getting in the band not off to a squab not old pigeon~ it's really cruel to break a pigeon's feet just to take the band off but to a squab's toes that's even worst than just cruel and i think mr. sky don't do that...


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Paki Tipplers said:


> Yeah, I transport animals across country, Before it was cat and dogs only, now she is taken up pigeons. Its been a learning process for her. I had to just show her some banding videos so she can get ready since i'll be gone for the first couple of birds.


cool !!


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

sorry guys i was busy yesterday that i failed to open PigeonTalk^^ i was used to open the page everyday^^


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

No, Sky is saying when slipping the back toe through the band it may break. Normally when you do that at 5-7 days the toe is still able to bend in that matter without anything happening. Sky is saying (I believe) when you do it later at 10 days, the toe may break when you do that but it will heal.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

O-BOY
I only said that you "might/may" break he back toe getting it back thru the band.
Was only mentioning what might happen.
I have even streached the band to get in on older birds.
If I had not mentioned it and you had problems--I'd still catch HELL.
But you folks will learn if yiu stay with pigeons 35-40 years.
And if you say you never had a PROBLEM-eggs-squabs-Etc. -you're lieing to the world.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Heedictator said:


> actually i have some of the aluminum bands that are blanks and with the size i'm going to use~ i tried them yesterday and it's still slipping through^^


Just out of curiosity .......do you use lettering in the Philippines to denote ring sizes??............., for my rcaers I use a size ( B ) & ( D ) for my West Of England Tumblers and E for my Indian Fantails


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

pigeons back toes are really kind of flexible so they don't get really hurt most especially the chicks~


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

whytwings said:


> Just out of curiosity .......do you use lettering in the Philippines to denote ring sizes??............., for my rcaers I use a size ( B ) & ( D ) for my West Of England Tumblers and E for my Indian Fantails


i don't know^^ i just band my pigeons with personalized bands with my address on it and phone number and the other with the year, a pigeon's color abreviations(for olds), a combination of the parent's abbreviations and a 4-number(date of birth and precedence)and a zipcode^^ with the format like on the official bands haha i'm not into pigeon racing anyway ^__^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

whytwings said:


> Just out of curiosity .......do you use lettering in the Philippines to denote ring sizes??............., for my rcaers I use a size ( B ) & ( D ) for my West Of England Tumblers and E for my Indian Fantails


but i posted your question to the Philippine Pigeon Club page mr. darren^^


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Don, reread what I said, I'll put in bold I said may



Paki Tipplers said:


> No, Sky is saying when slipping the back toe through the band it *may* break. Normally when you do that at 5-7 days the toe is still able to bend in that matter without anything happening. Sky is saying (I believe) when you do it later at 10 days, the toe *may* break when you do that but it will heal.


----------



## Pigeon Dude (Mar 23, 2011)

*Will Racing Homer Bands Hurt West Of England Tumblers.*

I'm embarrassed to ask it, but I can't get a hold of anything but racer bands locally. I slipped a homer band on a West of England squab, but I'm starting to think that the band may be too tight once the bird's fancy feet starting feathering in.

Should I just go with no bands?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

You probably need to cut that off or slip it off if still possible. I would do that ASAP. West of Englands are ment to be banded with a size 10 band. You can look up band sizes here for any future cases,

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/yearlylegbands


----------



## Pigeon Dude (Mar 23, 2011)

*Banding West Baby*

Thanks a million. I'll slip it off in the morning, as I just banded him tonight. He's only 4 days old. I'll log on to Foys and grab some bands for Wests.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Jedds is in CA. You can buy NPA bands from them. They let you order just 1 band or any number you need (given its in stock). You could be able to next day them or whatever is fastest and still get them in on time.

http://www.jedds.com/Detail.bok?cat...mless&no=238&searchpath=12602059&sfs=d2885bb3


----------

